
What Your Open Source Culture Really Says, Part One by Shanley Kane - edward
http://genius.it/5397536/modelviewculture.com/pieces/what-your-open-source-culture-really-says-part-one
======
zxcvcxz
The same people who seem to hate open source culture are the ones saying we
should be accepting of all cultures. It's hard to take them seriously,
especially since "open source" is made up of all demographics by its very
nature.

I'm not sure of any race, sex, religion, or ideology that is banned from
participating in open source, perhaps the diversity of open source is the root
cause of conflict. Perhaps creating a mono-culture environment where conflict
is prevented by forcing contributors to assimilate into one dominant group-
think ideology is a better format. Hitler seemed to think so.

It makes you wonder, if the tech sector is so "un-diverse" how do so many
start-ups seem to be multicultural? According to the critics, stuff like this
just can't happen naturally, so somewhere down the line someone took
race/sex/religion into account during the hiring process and intentionally
discriminated against someone else.

~~~
johnny22
this kinda thing is mostly UNINTENTIONAL discrimination.. not INTENTIONAL.

